# Radon ZR Team 5.0



## radonzr (10. März 2013)

Hat jemand schon ein Radon ZR Team 5.0? Wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen und hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Bilder?


----------



## Hangtime (10. März 2013)

Mh hab das 6.0 aus letzten Jahr. Ist von der Ausstatung so wie das aktuelle 7.0 Bin damit sehr zufrieden, würde aber bei der Austattung keine weuteren Abstriche machen wollen. Das ist heute für 699 im Angebot. Würde über 200 mehr nachdenken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sahneb (10. März 2013)

ich habe erst das zr team 5.0 gekauft und finde es für meine zwecke mehr als ausreichend. 
ich bin wochenend fahrer und auch nur wenn das wetter passt. darum komme ich bei weitem nicht auf die km wie einige hardcore-radler,wesehalb ich mich für die günstigste variante entschieden habe.
bisher bin ich mit einen 15jahre alten baumarkt mtb unterwegs gewesen und es ist absolut kein vergleich zum radon.
alleine wie weit das rad ausrollt oder schub bekommt durch 3mal treten is ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.....


----------



## sahneb (12. März 2013)

also hier die fotos. ist nicht sehr umfangreich aber mehr möglichkeiten bietet meine wohnung leider nicht.


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. März 2013)

Schönes Rad. Für Wochenendfahrer passt es allemal!


----------

